# Shut the fuck up already



## johnnyblayz

I'm a very blunt and straight to the point kind of person, I'd like to know how you would translate the phrase "shut the fuck up already".... 
Thank you...


----------



## terredepomme

아닥(Adak)


----------



## Min K

These words are slangs... but if you wanna know...
닥쳐 (Dack Chye) means shut up. 

아닥은 좀.....외국인에게 가르치기 부적절하지않나요;;;;
아닥 is abbreviation for 아가리닥쳐 (아가리 is slang of 입.) 
But I think it's close to internet usage and more rough ..so I don't recommend it in real coversation.
닥쳐 is rough enough to express "shut the fuck up already".

조용히해 and 조용히해주세요(more polite) are not slang words. How about to use it?


----------



## wildsunflower

I don't think that being blunt and straightforward means being rude and offensive. You may be excused for saying "닥쳐" or "입 닥쳐", depending on the person to whom you say this to. "아가리닥쳐" is a big no-no. You may get punched out for that. Min K made a good suggestion.


----------



## johnnyblayz

Hahaha...no rude and offensive is exactly the demeanor and attitude I'm looking for to use. I'm not worried
about comfrontation over it either.
Thank you for your help I appreciate it...


----------



## 한국어

I would say "야 인마 너 조용히 안하냐?" 

But please, don't use it to someone elder or someone you don't know well.


----------



## alice313

haha interesting.
I think the word Adak(아닥) is from online network, so.. is it also used in real world too?


----------



## bravuro

아가리닥쳐 seems about right to me!  And as for being rude, it's important to know these words, because others WILL use them towards you! (that and it is rather self-righteous and selfish to not teach language).


----------

